# i5 4430 OR fx 8350 + a new motherboard required



## sksundram (Jul 8, 2013)

*i5 4430 OR fx 8350 +  Gaming PC @ 40K*

I need to assemble a new GAMING PC and so decided to go with AMD fx 8350 (since this is the flagship model with great gaming performance) but when i saw some TDF members to suggest i5 4430 also for some OPs, I got confused.
Since i am neither an AMD or Intel fan-boy and just want the pure raw performance, which CPU and MOTHERBOARD should I go for.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming @ Ultra Settings with healthy frame rates (50+), Games - BF3, Crysis 3, Metro 2034

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40K, No 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes (Both CPU and GPU)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 8 64-bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: NO

7. *Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:  *OS,HDD,Optical Drive,Keyboard+Mouse,Speaker*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Before July End

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: The built shall be done by me

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi, Yes - from Nehru Place, I am open to buy ONLINE

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Case should have at least 2 front USB 3.0


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

If you haven't bought remaining parts, you can move this thread to "PC configuration" sub-forum and get suggestions on complete config.

if ram performance is needed, nothing comes in way of Fx 8350. But this could also depend on what application will you be using.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 8, 2013)

i will be using it purely for GAMING @ ultra high settings
btw i have requested to move it to "PC Configuration" thread


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 9, 2013)

your budget is too low for your requirenents i5 is better option for you but in 40k you want everything you should try to increase by 10-15k
or this is my suggetion
Intel i5-4430 @ 12k
Asus H87M-E @ 7.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD 7770 @ 7.6k
Seasonic S12 520watt @ 3.8
NZXT gamma @ 2.2k
Toshiba 500GB hdd @ 2.9k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
Dell IN2030M @ 6k
Logitech k200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 laser mice @ 0.65
still it goes ~ 45k
you should increase budget upto 50-60k and try to get better graphic card
for monitor dell s2240l ips 21.5"


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think FX-8350 is a better option than i5 4430. FX-8350 does have very good multi-threaded performance, in fact better than i5 3570K which is more powerful than i5 4430. Also it will enable you to overclock your CPU to gain extra performance which is not possible with the Intel solution. Regarding gaming, I think you have already noticed the thrends for gaming being multi-core optimized an Crysis 3 is a perfect example of it. In this game, FX-8350 performs similar to i7 3770K and with mild overclocking (4.4 GHz) can overtake it.

FX-8350 + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 should be the the choice of yours.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 9, 2013)

OP get FX 6300 + a good graphic card if only needed for gaming as neither i5 nor fx 8350 will fit in your budget


----------



## sksundram (Jul 9, 2013)

OK so let's say i just abandon Monitor, HDD, Optical Drive, Keyboard+Mouse for the moment (i will buy it later).

CPU- fx 8350
GPU - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 
RAM - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB
Motherboard - ??

I don't want to compromise on the above four. Suggest me a good CASE, MOBO and PSU for the above mentioned config so that CPU+GPU+RAM+MOBO+CASE+PSU falls under 40K

Also, is SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 a good card and if YES then should i go with 1GB or 2GB version VRAM. It would be also helpful if u guys just quote the lowest price for these components. TIA


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

sksundram said:


> OK so let's say i just abandon Monitor, HDD, Optical Drive, Keyboard+Mouse for the moment (i will buy it later).
> 
> CPU- fx 8350
> GPU - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5
> ...



if you are looking at future proofing, get haswell no two ways about it. Because you will have to upgrade to pci.e. 4 in 2016

to be honest, it doesnt really make sense to go for a amd processor. Specially since intel beats the amd in gaming. If i were to suggest a processor i would say go for the 6300 and a cheap mobo. Save some cash and use it in the next pc build. 

also to add haswell is a 22nm design, where as amd is .... so according to me.. haswell chipset is a good future proof option as we do not know what amd will bring to the table. And amd cpus generally pull a lot of power from the wall, not to mention cooling issues with overclock. ( from what is being said by amd, they will release a 5ghz factory clocked cpu ) 

haswell -> broadwell. ( same socket )


----------



## thegeek (Jul 9, 2013)

Processor - AMD FX6100  ₹7300

Motherboard - MSI 760GM  ₹2899

Graphic Card -  Sapphire ATI HD 7770  ₹8555

RAM -  Corsair DDR3 (1 x 4gb)  ₹2299

Hard Disk -  Seagate 500 GB   ₹3295

Monitor -   S2240L 21.5 inch  ₹9396  (IMO you should get a 20inch from Dell, cuz bigger monitor = slower games)

Power Supply -  Corsair VS550  ₹3500

DVD Writer -  Asus DRW  ₹1119

Mouse -  Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0  ₹657

Keyboard - Logitech K100  ₹409

Cabinet -  Cooler Master Elite 310 (Get from Nehru Place)  ₹2000

TOTALS -   ₹41,429


----------



## sksundram (Jul 9, 2013)

@NoasArcAngel  PCI-e 4.0 will be available in late 2015 and as you said intel beats amd, then suggest me a good intel CPU under 10k/12K which beats fx 8350 and provide the link also.

@thegeek plz READ my 3rd Post


----------



## thegeek (Jul 9, 2013)

View attachment 11286

Good decision ! Get the best possible CPU + GPU for now. 
Check out the attached benchmarks...Intel i5 3470 clearly beets Amd FX 8350
So, here is how the configuration looks right now -

Processor - Intel i5 3470  ₹12,400

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  ₹4350   

Graphic Card - Gigabyte ATI 7850 OC 2 GB  ₹15333

RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 (1 x 8 GB)  ₹4650

Power Supply - Corsair VS650  ₹4600

Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 310  ₹2000

TOTALS - 43,333


----------



## sksundram (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ it says "Invalid Attachment"


----------



## thegeek (Jul 9, 2013)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

sksundram said:


> @NoasArcAngel  PCI-e 4.0 will be available in late 2015 and as you said intel beats amd, then suggest me a good intel CPU under 10k/12K which beats fx 8350 and provide the link also.
> 
> @thegeek plz READ my 3rd Post



*media.bestofmicro.com/9/G/364516/original/CPU-scaling.png 

dont saying you go for i3.. but...

*gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Tomb%20Raider/test/TR%20proz.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 9, 2013)

@NoasArcAngel; please dont consider only the processor's performance and price, consider the full cost of ownership and the parts which may be bought with them keeping the budget constant.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 9, 2013)

ok i got it...but what about future games which will surely be optimized for more cores? wouldn't it be right to go with 8350? also "thegeek" suggested me to go with 3rd gen processor. i don't think it's a right choice. I would go for 4th gen CPU rather than a 3rd gen and since haswell and broadwell will have same socket, give me the exact Haswell based processor model which beats 8350.

MAN!  still i am so confused


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @NoasArcAngel; please dont consider only the processor's performance and price, consider the full cost of ownership and the parts which may be bought with them keeping the budget constant.



its only here, and i find it really odd. dont take it personally. That people suggest 6-8k motherboards with a processor which is costing 12k . What the heck?! you dont need such a feature rich board. unless you want to overvolt, anything is fine. And if you overvolt then get a better psu .

you tell me, what is the difference between a gigabye b75m board which costs 4k and the asus / asrock which costs 7k/9k. ? keeping apart overclocking... i think both serve the purpose equally, unless you want bragging rights. So why not save money and go for the former ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000
Corsair GS600 - 4799
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449

Total - 43411


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ok i got it...but what about future games which will surely be optimized for more cores? wouldn't it be right to go with 8350? also "thegeek" suggested me to go with 3rd gen processor. i don't think it's a right choice. I would go for 4th gen CPU rather than a 3rd gen and since haswell and broadwell will have same socket, give me the exact Haswell based processor model which beats 8350.
> 
> MAN!  still i am so confused



core optimization is a marketing term. If you have a 4 core processor, you are fine. really. As far as i am concerned you dont want anything more than that. 

i think that its safe to assume that since i5 3rd gen beats 8350 and i5 haswell > i5 3rd gen, i5 haswell >> 8350. 

you can search google for benchmarks, if you want.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
> Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
> G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
> Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000
> ...



+1 config. This is a great config if you want to upgrade your pc next time in 2016.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> its only here, and i find it really odd. dont take it personally. That people suggest 6-8k motherboards with a processor which is costing 12k . What the heck?! you dont need such a feature rich board. unless you want to overvolt, anything is fine. And if you overvolt then get a better psu .



better boards are a necessity especially for 125w cpus.

My computer burst into flames! MSI 890GXM-G65
About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors
AMD Motherboards - VRM info database


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> better boards are a necessary especially for 125w cpus.
> 
> My computer burst into flames! MSI 890GXM-G65
> About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors
> AMD Motherboards - VRM info database



i5 is not a 125w cpu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i5 is not a 125w cpu.



fx 8350 is.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> fx 8350 is.



i think harshil meant the i5, not the fx.

ohh and please check, i think the guy probably tried to oc his cpu hence the burn. There is absolutely no problem with using an el-cheapo motherboard. 

as i have mentioned earlier, as long as you dont overvolt, you are fine. End of story.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i think harshil meant the i5, not the fx.
> 
> ohh and please check, i think the guy probably tried to oc his cpu hence the burn. There is absolutely no problem with using an el-cheapo motherboard.
> 
> as i have mentioned earlier, as long as you dont overvolt, you are fine. End of story.



yes of course, he oced it. but u think people buying an FX will not try any overclock in future? spending 2-3k more than those 4k mobos gives u better board with better VRM, more efficient power delivery to cpu.
and u get peace of mind.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes of course, he oced it. but u think people buying an FX will not try any overclock in future? spending 2-3k more than those 4k mobos gives u better board with better VRM, more efficient power delivery to cpu.
> and u get peace of mind.



lol, i already mentioned no overvolting. no and i dont think ocing a cpu which can pull 200w from the wall is a good idea, no matter how good a motherboard you are using. and it really isnt a very fair argument. you dont build a budget pc for overclocking, if you want to overclock just try and spend a minimum extra 20k. 

anyways, overvolting of any cpu component causes reduced life. If you are using it on standard stock configurations a pc can last you 10-15 years easily.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol, i already mentioned no overvolting. no and i dont think ocing a cpu which can pull 200w from the wall is a good idea, no matter how good a motherboard you are using. and it really isnt a very fair argument. you dont build a budget pc for overclocking, if you want to overclock just try and spend a minimum extra 20k.
> 
> anyways, overvolting of any cpu component causes reduced life. If you are using it on standard stock configurations a pc can last you 10-15 years easily.





1. fx 8350 is 12k cpu which by no means is a budget cpu. u wont put it in a 40-50k 'whole' pc rig.
2. overclocking doesnt mean over volting. 
3. who runs a pc 10-15 years for gaming? u still use a pentium 3?

if u have the right component to overclock and u know what u are doing, then it isnt that dangerous. 
thats what is the point of me posting those links, use right component.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel,  Do you think anyone here is going to keep your PC for 15 years? AMD Black Editions and Intel K series are designed to run at their standard clock speed and really do have best part of the silicon wafer. So overclocking will reduce life span for those Processors which are designed for overclocking is not really a good assumption. So getting a el cheapo motherboard with a high end processor is not at all recommended, even if you are not doing some serious overclocking.

Regarding the benchmark results you have posted, isn't clear that Far Cry 3 is more of a GPU dependent game rather than CPU? Granted i3 is beating FX-8350 but it is also performing same as the i5 3550 which is twice costlier than the i3 3220 in India. So the game is not at all using the potentials of any of the high end CPU tested over there. In Tomb Raider scaling, isn't it clear how a dual core CPU is suffering to keep up with the cheapest Quad Cores from AMD? And *as always, when it comes to post game benchmarks, you forgot to post about the Crysis 3 benchmark. Reason: It shows how a multi-threaded optimized game scales better in processors with 4 or higher cores. Here i3 3220 gets beaten by even Trinity A8-5600K which when paired with a powerful GPU like GTX 680, and not by 1 or 2 FPS but by 10+ FPS, even the APUs lacks L3 Cache.*
You are also not considering the facts that most of the game developers are stating that all their futures titles are gonna be optimized for multi-core CPU.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 1. fx 8350 is 12k cpu which by no means is a budget cpu. u wont put it in a 40-50k 'whole' pc rig.
> 2. overclocking doesnt mean over volting.
> 3. who runs a pc 10-15 years for gaming? u still use a pentium 3?
> 
> ...



yes for all intents and purposes i am using a celeron its 1.1ghz ... 128mb ram 40gb hdd... ? any thoughts on what should be my next pc?



Cilus said:


> NoasArcAngel,  Do you think anyone here is going to keep your PC for 15 years? *AMD Black Editions and Intel K series are designed to run at their standard clock speed and really do have best part of the silicon wafer. So overclocking will reduce life span for those Processors which are designed for overclocking is not really a good assumption. So getting a el cheapo motherboard with a high end processor is not at all recommended, even if you are not doing some serious overclocking.*
> 
> *get your facts right, the processors no matter how extreme it is built on the same damn, silicon wafer. So lets try and not even go into that area, it does reduce the overall life of the component. And ask any electronics engineer about it.
> *
> ...



cilus you arent a game dev. i dont agree with what you say and let the benchmarks do all the talking in the future. everyone is entitled to their opinion are they not?

*Reason i forgot to post the crysis benchmark : most unoptimized game ever made. If it can bring a gtx 690 @ 1024x768 with max settings to 35fps. I dont think what you mean by " the best gaming rig money can buy, yet still gives 35 fps  " *

if i were you i wouldnt bring up this topic, but if you say so here :

*www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302786/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpua_human_1024.png

*so cilus, where is the a10 5800k beating the i3 3220 by 10 FPS ?! *


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2013)

I did some study some engineering in some phases of my life and I do have a little inside about how a silicon wafer is turned into a Chip and no doubt I have a better understanding that you do.

You got a serious problem mate, serous one, for biasing your posts. *And 1024X768, ask OP if he is going to play game on that resolution.*
Here is the benchmark:
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 9, 2013)

thegeek said:


> Processor - AMD FX6100  ₹7300
> 
> Motherboard - MSI 760GM  ₹2899
> 
> ...



affiliate links are not allowed remove them


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I did some study some engineering in some phases of my life and I do have a little inside about how a silicon wafer is turned into a Chip and no doubt I have a better understanding that you do.
> 
> You got a serious problem mate, serous one, for biasing your posts. *And 1024X768, ask OP if he is going to play game on that resolution.*
> Here is the benchmark:
> *static.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png



*the question to ask op is if he will play on medium settings * 

ofcourse you have a better understanding than me, im just some jock on some forum posting replies which piss of people. 

*media.bestofmicro.com/O/M/375430/original/Crysis3-CPU.png

its amazing to see how the fx 8350 only has 4 more minimum fps than the i3 3220.

*the case in point  : game is unplayable. since minimum fps < 30  *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *the question to ask op is if he will play on medium settings *
> 
> ofcourse you have a better understanding than me, im just some jock on some forum posting replies which piss of people.
> 
> ...




so since u posted a bench from toms, it was good if u had read this below - 


> Having said that, AMD's FX-8350 provides serviceable Crysis 3 game play. Despite the frame rate valley we experienced in our benchmark run, this CPU achieves smoother performance on average. Perhaps this is something Crytek will be able to address through a future update.



that minimum 21 fps can mean a lot of things unless u provide a fps chart over time 
so in this case u will have to rely on their write up.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so since u posted a bench from toms, it was good if u had read this below -
> 
> 
> that minimum 21 fps can mean a lot of things unless u provide a fps chart over time
> so in this case u will have to rely on their write up.



to be very clear, i have played games for almost a decade. Not only limited to cs 1.6 and gran turismo. The point is fps graph over time or no, once the fps drops to 21 even for 2 seconds the whole game is ruined. No point justifying, as its on the borderline on stupidity. And if i am the only fool here who thinks so, ask this question to the gamers.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2013)

the point is whole game unplayable because of just one dip to 21 is wrong imo, even when those who played on this machine report smooth performance on average. 
if it was for continuous ups and downs then it will not be playable. 
just my opinion. and i do play a lot of games, see my sig.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2013)

If you don't like tomshardware's conclusion who actuality tested it by playing the game n watching all the ups n down then don't post graph from their site. You are at the end not as talented as them.
And regarding what you've posted about yourself is pretty much right. You are really that.
Don't question me about what I know, I only post what I know unlike you. I have hands on experience in VLSI chip design in one of the Research institute in India n I really understand how things work inside a chip unlike you for whom previews are only hope although you don't understand them.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

*@NoasArcAngel*

Buddy i often go to cilus's house and have gaming sessions there. Crysis 3 absolutely runs fine with his 8350 + 7950 combo, that too in a mix of ultra + high settings.
Absolutely smooth and i really vouch for that. 8350 is actually a good cpu for gaming for people on a budget. AMD's gaming evolved program is getting all set now to improve gaming performance in their cpu's , since gaming consoles feature 8 core cpu's. No doubt that clock per clock, Intel is ahead, but AMD is giving more cores at far cheaper prices. These will prove advantageous when games start to become multicore optimized, starting from crysis 3.

The only drawback is the power consumption, which can be overlooked by most. Future cpu's will definitely address that.
And crysis 3 is definitely optimized. My system can play it in 1600x900 with low + medium combinations. Its pretty smooth.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

Even my i3 2100 with GTX 670 ran Crysis 3 in ultra with one of the AA set to 4x. the whole game was butter smooth.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you don't like tomshardware's conclusion who actuality tested it by playing the game n watching all the ups n down then don't post graph from their site. You are at the end not as talented as them.
> And regarding what you've posted about yourself is pretty much right. You are really that.
> Don't question me about what I know, I only post what I know unlike you. I have hands on experience in VLSI chip design in one of the Research institute in India n I really understand how things work inside a chip unlike you for whom previews are only hope although you don't understand them.



ohh and i think that if tomshardware is the authority on tech then you should check this also :

in all of tomshardware DIY, system builder marathon, IN NO RIG HAVE THEY SUGGESTED A FX 8350 . SO MUCH FOR ........

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/mini-itx-build-it-yourself-overclocking,3510.html


so the question is are you really more talented than toms guys? 

but i am sure, being the amd fans people here are... you will come up with some absurd way to defend your article. 



if you didnt read the tomshardware article carefully enough they also say... :

*@jaskanwar :





			Most surprising to us is Crysis 3's processor requirements. Our benchmark sequence revealed a huge bottleneck that required a Core i5 or i7 just to maintain a 30 FPS minimum frame rate. Although AMD's FX-8350 achieved an average frame rate equivalent to the Core i5-3550, its minimum dips to 21 FPS, causing us to back off from awarding a full recommendation. If a performance-enhancing patch is rolled out, as it was with Skyrim, we'll certainly reconsider.
		
Click to expand...


you were saying? 
*

so i did manage to piss you off?  

and is that a personal attack by a mod? cilus you have really outdone yourself. Congratulations on the wonderful job. 

And *dont bullshit me about what you know and what you dont. I used to think you were knowledgeable until you mentioned* : 

crysis 3 is scaling really well on the i7 39xx processor and is using all 12 threads. 



Cilus said:


> In the above config, change the following things:-
> MOTHERBOARD : Asus M5a990fx r2.0 @ 10.2k
> HDD: Toshiba 2 TB
> PSU: Seasonic S12II 620
> ...



*www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302786/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

*i got my answer that day*. 

and talent? ... if you know so much why dont you go and work in semiconductor fabrication? ofcourse, right because you are a software dev by choice and *compulsion.* 

so see, i stay within my boundaries and i accept my weakness. You on the other hand are just always on the defensive. I think this reply has more than just served its purpose. And most of the old members agree tdf has gone crazy, specially this section of the forum.

as to who i am, what i am is a different story altogether, If you ever visit delhi, take my number gimme a call and then we will see 
(and no that is not a threat, but a friendly invite)


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2013)

Listen buddy, Its does not matter what you think of me, knowledgeable or not, its does not matter really. And its only you who thinks the forum gone crazy. The fact is quiet opposite actually. Still we get maximum number of posts asking for their PC buying guidance than any other forums and each of them gets satisfied by our suggestions and get it clear, nobody takes you seriously, no matter how much you shout with your posts. 
Why I am working here and not there, that is a entirely different question but I just stated that I have some knowledge about inside of architecture and semiconductor manufacturing process due to my training in different phases.


> get your facts right, the processors no matter how extreme it is built on the same damn, silicon wafer. So lets try and not even go into that area, it does reduce the overall life of the component. And ask any electronics engineer about it.


Isn't it you who was asking about me being have some knowledge about Electronics Engineering? Now when I said I do have some, you went nuts...what's the problem, can't accept it? Frankly, did you even see a PCB in paper before the board was prepared? Really you don't have any idea about chip manufacturing and shouts like you are the creator of VLSI techniques.

Let me justify: In Tomshardware system builder marathon, they don't include the AMD processors because the price is pretty different in India and US. Here you need to pay 11.5K for getting a 3570K, we need to pay 14.5K+ whereas in US both are available at the same price range, around $200. I don't understand why this simple fact didn't get inside your head, probably too thick to penetrate.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Listen buddy, Its does not matter what you think of me, knowledgeable or not, its does not matter really. And its only you who thinks the forum gone crazy. The fact is quiet opposite actually. Still we get maximum number of posts asking for their PC buying guidance than any other forums and each of them gets satisfied by our suggestions and get it clear, nobody takes you seriously, no matter how much you shout with your posts.
> Why I am working here and not there, that is a entirely different question but I just stated that I have some knowledge about inside of architecture and semiconductor manufacturing process due to my training in different phases.
> 
> Isn't it you who was asking about me being have some knowledge about Electronics Engineering? Now when I said I do have some, you went nuts...what's the problem, can't accept it? Frankly, did you even see a PCB in paper before the board was prepared? Really you don't have any idea about chip manufacturing and shouts like you are the creator of VLSI techniques.
> ...



you are desperate to prove your point as i mentioned earlier. i accept my mistake. Instead of pointing fingers why dont you melt a hole in your skull so you can actually listen to others for once?

dont take me seriously. lol do i care? no. . its only you who is arguing.

well there is a difference of 20$. in the price of the fx 8350 and the i5 3570. Secondly the fx 8350 is for 13k on prime, and the i5 3570k is for 15k, even in dollar terms there is a clear difference of 1200rs already. 

even if you take the 800rs difference into account, you forget to mention if you overclock a fx 8350 not only do you need a really beefy and steady psu, but also a good board and also a better cooler. 
So in all you end up spending really a difference of 3-4k extra than what you would have spent on an intel 

so your argument that prices are different and this and that is proven wrong. 

did i claim i developed vlsi? to clarify my statement, i will put it again in simple english 
what i meant to say was that the silicon is the same thats like saying you build a house with bricks, however the design of the house may be different and hence you are still using the same bricks to make the house arranged in a different way. the manufacturing process may be different. and when you overclock a processor, or any electronic component beyond what it is supposed to run at you are at the risk of reducing its life. this is plain and simple common sense. You dont need to be an engineer to know about this. 

some knowledge? then dont speak man, just dont. or accept your mistake and move on. 

see this is exactly your problem, now you are giving justification as to why tomshardware is wrong and you are right. just a few moments ago tomshardware was your bible. No matter how people perceive me, in a group of intellectuals you would be the one wandering without credibility and not me.

even now, you are not ready to accept your mistake that crysis does not make use of more than 8 threads. This is your level of acceptance. Which is zero. 

wow. 

and people tell me i bullshit. 

anyways i think or rather i am totally convinced that this forum is run by amd reps. You generate traffic and suggest amd from a 40k rig to a 150k rig. Its just amd, amd and amd. I am not against amd. but please look at the requirements before making a suggestion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ohh and i think that if tomshardware is the authority on tech then you should check this also :
> 
> in all of tomshardware DIY, system builder marathon, IN NO RIG HAVE THEY SUGGESTED A FX 8350 . SO MUCH FOR ........
> 
> ...



how difficult is it to understand a simple fact that suggesting a processor depends on budget. 

first of all, no where we are saying core i5 3570k isnt going to be recommended anywhere. we just try to put in what gives u best for ur budget. and thats what toms did there. 
example consider a 70k rig - 

70k -

AMD FX-8350 - 11950
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 7350
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000 
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3876
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD - 1107
Seasonic SS-750JS - 5479
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449
Dell S2240L - 8500
Logitech G400 - 1899
Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard - 799
Logitech K200 - 485
APC 1KVA - 4500
Logitech/Creative 2.1 - 2000

Total - 71484

the processor mobo combo is costing 19k~. 
i5 3570k itself costs 15k, and u dont get a decent mobo to overclock for 4k. and there is no point of buying a k series if u are too much afraid of touching clocks. 
a decent  z77 mobo costs 8-10k~, bringing cost to 23-25k.

now where toms suggested an i5 3570k, is a 1300$ pc without any monitor, keyboard-mouse, ups, speakers, and prices are not same as in India of gpus., cpus etc.

coming to the conclusion u posted, 


> Most surprising to us is Crysis 3's processor requirements. Our benchmark sequence revealed a huge bottleneck that required a Core i5 or i7 just to maintain a 30 FPS minimum frame rate. Although AMD's FX-8350 achieved an average frame rate equivalent to the Core i5-3550, its minimum dips to 21 FPS, causing us to back off from awarding a *full* recommendation. If a performance-enhancing patch is rolled out, as it was with Skyrim, we'll certainly reconsider.



they are not against it also, as was evident from the comment i posted before. 

a dual core system like core i3 is simply not recommended when fx 6300 is priced same. we have seen the case with crysis 3, tomb raider and we will see that in future games.
i agree i5 3450 is good enough for games but no harm is done if u go for fx 8350 which is giving similar performance in crysis 3, tomb raider, far cry 3 and is having higher multi threaded performance.



NoasArcAngel said:


> even now, you are not ready to accept your mistake that crysis does not make use of more than 8 threads. This is your level of acceptance. Which is zero.



it does make use of 8 thread when possible, isnt it good enough to prove it is multi core optimized!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> how difficult is it to understand a simple fact that suggesting a processor depends on budget.
> 
> *first of all, no where we are saying core i5 3570k isnt going to be recommended anywhere* check 90% of the threads, for every pc there is a fx8350. . we just try to put in what gives u best for ur budget. and thats what toms did there.
> example consider a 70k rig -
> ...



8 threads, not 12. or 16.  we have yet to see games, except for these 3-4 examples which really max out the cpu. Because you dont buy a pc only for crysis or tom raider. 

and where are you getting the price for fx 8350 as 12k? including tax?

the fx - 8350 can take in almost as much as 340w from the wall itself alone, add to that a gpu etc... So you need a 750w psu just to be on the safe side. and thats the cheapest 750w psu you are suggesting. mostly its a tx 650

if you oc the fx 8350 to 4.8ghz, 364w + 128w for gpu + 25w mobo + drives = 550w. keeping a margin of extra 100w, its 650w.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

90% of people in india dont buy a pc above 1 lakh dude!
that price was in smc, it seems its increased but
AMD FX 8350 - AMD: Flipkart.com
12k compared to 15k of i5 3570k. 

cost to cost without vat


> VAT EXTRA AS APPLICABLE
> ALL CPU PRICES ARE WITH PURCHASE OF MOTHERBOARD ONLY



so price difference isnt 1k now.

and u need a aftermarket cooler for both fx 8350 and i5 3570k. 
in 3.5k u will get a cx 500 v2. i prefer puting better psu for future profing if ur budget permits. 

other games are gpu dependent which at full hd will not create much differences.
any consumer processor with 16 threads?



NoasArcAngel said:


> he fx - 8350 can take in almost as much as 340w from the wall itself alone, add to that a gpu etc... So you need a 750w psu just to be on the safe side. and thats the cheapest 750w psu you are suggesting. mostly its a tx 650



show me proof of 340w


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 90% of people in india dont buy a pc above 1 lakh dude!
> that price was in smc, it seems its increased but
> AMD FX 8350 - AMD: Flipkart.com
> 12k compared to 15k of i5 3570k.
> ...



lol sure proof.

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2055/system-power.jpg

this is on stock clocks.

i am not comparing flipkart prices. Anyways difference is still 1k only.

*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/G/357640/original/power%20graph.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol sure proof.



wth

u r taking prices from same website lol.
flipkart prices are with vat.

and 5% of 13099 is 654.95
and vat can be 7% too, i am not sure of this.

such hard maths i must say, right?

and cost to cost ship to whole of india?



NoasArcAngel said:


> lol sure proof.
> 
> *www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2055/system-power.jpg
> 
> this is on stock clocks.



so 286-247 = 39, really matters?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wth
> 
> u r taking prices from same website lol.
> flipkart prices are with vat.
> ...



i think you dont get the point. take a look at the toms graph, 360w. this much amount of power is running through your mobo, its a fire hazard in itself a ticking atom bomb...

vat is 5% or 7%, price difference is 1k hence max difference after vat can only be 1k + 70rs.

they dont ship, but local pricing is the same.



Falkan said:


> okay i ran Prime95 and my tempts are going 60+ after first iteration so i stopped it there only .
> 
> Didn't wanted to go beyond it .




lol, without ocing. Definitely need an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

> this is a totally wrong statement, you should invest as little as possible in a psu, because the first thing to go down in a pc is the psu because as the psu ages over time the power efficiency drops. you dont need a aftermarket cooler for i5.



dude, i am using my gs 600 since 2 years, and cilus TX 850 V2 is much older etc etc. did they go kaput? 
i think thats why we recommend quality psu. moreover we have 3 years, 5 years warranty with these psu, corsair support is great from what i have heard and seasonic quality cant be questioned.

coming to cpu cooler -
Core i5 3570K processor review - Overclocking with Ivy Bridge processors
68-69c max temp with NZXT Kraken X40 liquid cooler. still u think it doesnt need a cpu cooler?



> thats the i7 you are looking at...



they have same 77w tdp at stock.
i5 can consume bit less, not huge difference.



> i think you dont get the point. take a look at the toms graph, 360w. this much amount of power is running through your mobo, its a fire hazard in itself a ticking atom bomb...



i never came across someone running fx 8350 and bursting his system. and 360 w is system power from wall. it isnt used by processor alone.



> they dont ship, but local pricing is the same.



no


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude, i am using my gs 600 since over a year, and cilus TX 850 V2 is much older etc etc. did they go kaput?
> i think thats why we recommend quality psu. moreover we have 3 years, 5 years warranty with these psu, corsair support is great from what i have heard and seasonic quality cant be questioned.
> 
> coming to cpu cooler -
> ...



you arent going to buy a new pc every 2 years. You want to change the psu every 4 years specially if you overclock.

@jaskanwar dont argue for the sake of arguing, if something is the fact it is. However if you have any doubts i will keep on replying here to prove to you what is right and why.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

> you are overclocking to 4.7ghz. look at that also, almost 1.3 ghz over its natural clock. whereas the fx 8350 is base clocked at 4ghz, without overclock the cpu is reaching the same temps which the i5 3570k is reaching after 1.3ghz of overclock
> 
> so you tell me is there a comparison ?



yes i buy a system for running prime 95 every day. i dont play games, neither use any other apps, just prime 95 and those stressful apps.

AMD FX 8350 processor review - Overclocking

52 c max with amd liquid cooler. 



> its 125w for fx 8350



i am talking of 3570k and 3770k



> 344w is used by the processor alone.



u know what is a tdp?



> @jaskanwar dont argue for the sake of arguing, if something is the fact it is. However if you have any doubts i will keep on replying here to prove to you what is right and why.



it is u who is simply posting wrong info with such a confidence.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes i buy a system for running prime 95 every day. i dont play games, neither use any other apps, just prime 95 and those stressful apps.
> 
> AMD FX 8350 processor review - Overclocking
> 
> ...



wrong info?  

get your facts right before entering this forum. 

i can only tell you what is right, if you still want to be so stubborn. fine. Cool. 

btw 



Spoiler



amd sux 



well, we perform our best under stress dont we?  

ohh thats why they made crysis 3, for which you posted the benchmark. Now i remember... prime 95 is for geeks. Crysis is cool ... its so cool that it makes your pc melt. 

amd fanboys... everywhere..

what is tdp? please enlighten me... is it " talking dumb problem ? " id see a doctor...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

> you arent going to buy a new pc every 2 years. You want to change the psu every 4 years specially if you overclock.



nope.



NoasArcAngel said:


> wrong info?
> 
> get your facts right before entering this forum.
> 
> ...





well, i am done now. cant argue with u more as its not going anywhere..good bye.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can take a sigh of relief for now, the amd wave has been destroyed. Victory is mine .... 

they wont be back.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 10, 2013)

Get a powerful GPU and non bottle necking CPU,its the GPU that will get you through as long as the CPU is adequate,FX8350 is a brilliant buy when on a budget and still want the power of more than 4 cores which will be a normal necessity in due time.More over the money saved over expensive Intel counterparts will get you afar better GPU,when on a budget.Its a no brainer conclusion.


*N*ot *A*gain & *A*gain


So what say OP?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i can take a sigh of relief for now, the amd wave has been destroyed. Victory is mine ....
> 
> they wont be back.



How can you tell you that you are  the winner?Did  Jaskanwar Singh tell that?he just stopped just because it is going no where.
fx 8350-12k(some one in this forum bought it for 11.5k.Check 'show your latest purcahase here' thread and he even has uploaded the photos)
asus m5a97 evo r2.0-8k
gigabyte hd 7970 OC 27.1k
total- 47.1k
now tell me an overclockable intel core i5 config which has the same gaming performance as above amd in 47k?Only a 7950 would fit there. 7970 is superior than 7950 and gaming wise fx 8350 wise rig will be faster.right? If you tell this wrong  then I GIVE UP.
It all depends on budget buddy.If you have unlimited budget then ,no problem.But for budget rigs as i mentioned earlier fx 8350 will be faster.also fx 8350 cooler is even capable of overclocking little bit,But intel............. Dont you think so?
now you atlest saw some RECENTLY LAUNCHED games optimized for more threads.What does it mean? Future games will be on the same way. also the new consoles have 8 core amd cpu with HSA architecture.So games are more going to be optimized for amd.You might have heard about Battle field 4.It is going to be exclusively optimized for amd cpu,gpu,apu. SO take budget into consideration as most people buying computers in india wont spend too much unlike people in developed countries.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> How can you tell you that you are  the winner?Did  Jaskanwar Singh tell that?he just stopped just because it is going no where.
> fx 8350-12k(some one in this forum bought it for 11.5k.Check 'show your latest purcahase here' thread and he even has uploaded the photos)
> asus m5a97 evo r2.0-8k
> gigabyte hd 7970 OC 27.1k
> ...



i5 3570k - 13k
z77  - 7k
hd 7970 oc : 27.1k 

total : 47.1k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i5 3570k - 13k
> z77  - 7k
> hd 7970 oc : 27.1k
> 
> total : 47.1k



can that z77 keep an overclock of even 4.4Ghz stable with a good cooler?I highly doubt that .You will see your 7k just fried lol with its low vrm design.FOR good overclock  you will atleast need to spend 13-14k with good vrm design.

and i5 3570k is at lest 14.5k even in local stores

so count the total value and then consider BUDGET PEOPLE


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can that z77 keep an overclock of even 4.4Ghz stable with a good cooler?I highly doubt that .You will see your 7k just fried lol with its low vrm design.FOR good overclock  you will atleast need to spend 13-14k with good vrm design.
> 
> and i5 3570k is at lest 14.5k even in local stores
> 
> so count the total value and then consider BUDGET PEOPLE



z77 is just a chipset. Boards with z77 chipset range form 8k and above. For <10k, you'll get AsRock Extreme series boards.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

@ Jaskanwar Singh ,harshil,cilus and others

I have one thing to say *don't feed the troll*.

@op when buying within limited budget don't just look at the performance look the price factor also.
The two you mentioned the Intel i5 & fx both are selling near $200 in US. So intel one is better choice but when you come back to India i5 one is near Rs.14000 & fx 8350 is Rs.12000 shipped, so here the fx is better choice. Now to gaming @10180p is limited by the gpu not the cpu that's why you will see people are still able to game @1080p with i3. So get the processor which will not bottleneck the gpu. 


Now second thing is to consider is platform(cpu+mobo) cost. Here you will see the gap widen much faster a good overclocking board can be had for fx is around Rs.7.5K, but similar board for the intel will cost around atleast Rs.12K.

Low quality VRMs mean your cpu will be fed with dirty power. Which is bad.


Spoiler



If you want more detail on this just read any document on effect of transient power(DC with some AC left as poor filtering) on VLSI chips.


----------



## d3p (Jul 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> z77 is just a chipset. Boards with z77 chipset range form 8k and above. For <10k, you'll get AsRock Extreme series boards.



There are boards from Gigabyte & intel also which serves the purpose.

[Prices are from S P road] Intel i5 4670k won't cost more than 14k & can be paired with MSI Z87 G43 board 7.5k.

Moreover Intel 4670 cost less than 13k & can be paired with MSI H87 G43 Board, which is below 6.5k.

Flipkart prices are either F*cked up or probably the price increase in upcoming days.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: i5 4430 OR fx 8350   a new motherboard required*



harshilsharma63 said:


> z77 is just a chipset. Boards with z77 chipset range form 8k and above. For <10k, you'll get AsRock Extreme series boards.



i know that. I think i havent mentioned that z77 is not a chipset anywhere
low budget z77 has just 4 phase vrm design and not capable of  overclocking heavier. It will just fry. For good overclock a good motherboard in the range 14k or higher may be required.
Afaik asrock extreme 3 and 4 are not good and extreme 6 is well above 10k.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys...just chill... 
I went through each and every reply. Some jargons went through my head and some went over it. I did my personal research also on which CPU to choose for my budget. I am really thankful for all the guys who posted their opinions here. I might not be a tech head but what I concluded is summarized here:

1. Each of individual 8 cores is SLOWER in fx 8350 than each of individual 4 cores in i5 3570k (No doubt about it)
2. If I do *a lot *of multitasking (game @ ultra settings with Photoshop/rendering in the background) - go with fx 8350 (This is not ME)
3. If a game uses 6 cores or more - go with fx 8350 (but that percentage of games is too low to be considered for now)
4. Playing one game at a time with low/moderate tasks opened in the background - go with i5 3570k ( This is ME )
5. Tomshardware put i5 3570k on a higher postion in their gaming CPU hierarchy than fx 8350 (but the difference is marginal)
6. i5 3570k consumes less power than fx 8350 (  BIG issue for me as I have to pay INR 7/Unit and my future PC will be ON 10/7)


Now guys... I decided to go with i5 3570k (INR 13K), BUT again there's a confusion. 

Since i5 3570k is 3rd gen, I want to go with Haswell. 

1. Suggest me a 4th gen Haswell based processor which gives me similar/more performance with i5 3570K, can be overclocked and is in the budget of 13K

2. A complementing MOBO  - 

3. PSU - Seasonic S12II 620 Watts (is it fine or should i go with PSU with 520 watts?)
    *www.flipkart.com/seasonic-s12ii-620-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz46hjzzrax

4. GPU - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB

5. RAM - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) 

WHAT COULD BE THE FINAL BUDGET FOR THE ABOVE MENTIONED CONFIG?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Guys...just chill...
> I went through each and every reply. Some jargons went through my head and some went over it. I did my personal research also on which CPU to choose for my budget. I am really thankful for all the guys who posted their opinions here. I might not be a tech head but what I concluded is summarized here:
> 
> 1. Each of individual 8 cores is SLOWER in fx 8350 than each of individual 4 cores in i5 3570k (No doubt about it)
> ...



> the cheapest overclockable i5 4xxx available in India is i5 4670k and it's available for 16k (on theitdepot). So, with Ivy bridge, your upgrade path is closed, though you may not need to upgrade. You can check the price of i5 3570k and a z77 board and FX 8350 and its board and get the cheaper one.

> 520W psu is enough. get Seasonic S12II 520W.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2013)

i5 3570K will be a real good choice for gaming if you can afford the total cost. But just to remember you, if you plan to upgrade after 2 years or even after 1 and half years, I don't think you'll find any Ivy Bridge available on that time of if you find one, they will be as costly as the processors of that time. So in that case you need to go for a CPU + Motherboard upgrade. Now if you go with Haswell or Piledriver (AMD current FX series), you wll be safe in both the cases.
Regrading power consumption, I don't think you have to pay more than 70/80 bucks extra for a FX-8350 over an Intel counter part. And regarding Multi-threading in gaming, if you are going to use % calculation then it will be completely misleading. This optimizations are mainly taking places in recent years and consider the games which are released at that time period, not every possible games because the older games for sure won't have proper optimization for it. 
And since the current generation consoles are having 8 Core X86 based cores, most of the game developers are now optimizing the games for dividing the tasks among multiple cores instead of IPC of a single core. IPC is more or less reaching its saturation and if you look at the improvement in performance from one gen to another gen Intel processors. From Core2Duo to Nehalem (1st Gen i series), the improvement was 100% some times, and from Nehalem to Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge....a i7 2600K can perform 96% of the Gulf Town based 6 Core COre i7 980X. But now Ivy Bridge to Haswell, it is mere 7%.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 10, 2013)

And then with Haswell you just cant buy any PSU technically. All the Seasonics above 750 watts barring the M12s [which do come in 750 watter and cheap] are compatible with Haswell. So you have to spend more on the PSU and a good quality Motherboard if going for a overclockable  Haswell. And that will eat in to your GPU budget which will return you less FPS,I hope thats not you!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

u r going with 3570k and 7850. 3570 isnt going to help u much in gaming as a gpu. and it isnt available for 13k anywhere.

get this,
Intel Core i5-3450 - 10400
Intel DZ75ML-45K - 4663
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - 2100
Sapphire HD7870 XT 2GB Boost - 18000
Corsair GS600 - 4799
Corsair Carbide 200R - 3449

Total - 43411

 will serve u fine. or u may go with fx8350 at max considering ur budget.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 10, 2013)

@The Incinerator  yeah! you are right. Intel is now seriously pissing me off. I don't understand. They introduced Haswell chips which consume less power but at the same time they messed its ULP state which caused power supplies to fail. Now I am definitely not going to screw my budget (It's already too much screwed!!). 

But what about fx 8350. Isn't it going to need 3rd party cooler even when NOT OCed? 

What's the best MOBO to go with fx 8350 under 6K?

@Jaskanwar Singh as of today 3570k is available at 13k in Nehru Place,New Delhi. (No doubt about it)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 10, 2013)

If you want to overclock get nothing less than a M5A97 Rev 2.0.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

sksundram said:


> @The Incinerator  yeah! you are right. Intel is now seriously pissing me off. I don't understand. They introduced Haswell chips which consume less power but at the same time they messed its ULP state which caused power supplies to fail. Now I am definitely not going to screw my budget (It's already too much screwed!!).
> 
> But what about fx 8350. Isn't it going to need 3rd party cooler even when NOT OCed?
> 
> ...



> you wont need an aftermarker cooler if you aren't overclocking.

> Under 6k? none. FX 8350 is a 125+ W chip and has 8 cores, so it requires better VRMs. At least get Asus M5A97 R2.0 (~7k)


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 10, 2013)

thegeek said:


> View attachment 11286
> 
> Good decision ! Get the best possible CPU + GPU for now.
> Check out the attached benchmarks...Intel i5 3470 clearly beets Amd FX 8350
> ...


^+1 to this ............Except GPU--GTX 650 ti boost 2 gb ddr5  (around 11.5k)+ PSU ---Seasonic sii2 520w 80+ bronze(3.8k)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> And then with Haswell you just cant buy any PSU technically. All the Seasonics above 750 watts barring the M12s [which do come in 750 watter and cheap] are compatible with Haswell. So you have to spend more on the PSU and a good quality Motherboard if going for a overclockable  Haswell. And that will eat in to your GPU budget which will return you less FPS,I hope thats not you!



Dude update yourself, Those power states are already disabled by motherboard.

The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1



> Before we proceed, we should be clear about one thing: you don't, strictly speaking, _need_ one of these "Haswell-ready" PSUs to build a Haswell system. Corsair told us that it "fully expects" motherboard makers to let users disable the new low-power power state in the firmware. Cooler Master went even further, stating that, to its knowledge, "all mainboard vendors" will disable the new low-power state in their boards by default. In other words, you may never encounter any issues even if you pair a Haswell platform with an incompatible power supply.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

sksundram said:


> @The Incinerator  yeah! you are right. Intel is now seriously pissing me off. I don't understand. They introduced Haswell chips which consume less power but at the same time they messed its ULP state which caused power supplies to fail. Now I am definitely not going to screw my budget (It's already too much screwed!!).
> 
> But what about fx 8350. Isn't it going to need 3rd party cooler even when NOT OCed?
> 
> ...



no, haswell consumes more power at load for more performance. idle is less. 
AnandTech | The Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K Tested



> @Jaskanwar Singh as of today 3570k is available at 13k in Nehru Place,New Delhi. (No doubt about it)



can u confirm if its with or without VAT. and how much is the VAT if its without VAT.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

it's without VAT (my bad!) and don't know the VAT rate


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Dude update yourself, Those power states are already disabled by motherboard.
> 
> The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1



That is not a way around.We are all aware of that. Disabling a feature to get past a problem? I put my computer to sleep a lot of time,so I dont buy that.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

*final build* :

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 	GPU
amd fx 8350							        CPU
Corsair GS600							        PSU
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL					        RAM	
Corsair Carbide 200R						        CASE

The above config will cost me around 39K

I have not added mobo here coz i don't find a suitable mobo under 6/7K which has 2 front headers for usb 3.0.

HELP!

*is FX 8350 AND FX 8350 BLACK EDITION same?*


----------



## saz (Jul 11, 2013)

sksundram said:


> I have not added mobo here coz i don't find a suitable mobo under 6/7K which has 2 front headers for usb 3.0.



I was looking for a decent AM3+ motherboard a few days back, in 6-7k budget I found Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 was available at SMC International @6.6K. But currently their site is down, so you can call them and ask the representative.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

sksundram said:


> *is FX 8350 AND FX 8350 BLACK EDITION same?*



Yup

M5A97 EVO R2.0 - Motherboards - ASUS
M5A97 R2.0 - Motherboards - ASUS

Both these MobO have front USB headers..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> That is not a way around.We are all aware of that. Disabling a feature to get past a problem? I put my computer to sleep a lot of time,so I dont buy that.



which problem?? can you explain


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2013)

sksundram said:


> But what about fx 8350. Isn't it going to need 3rd party cooler even when NOT OCed?


It runs cooler than Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

so i decided to go with *M5A97 EVO R2.0* 

the *final build* now: 

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 [GPU]
amd fx 8350	 [CPU]
Corsair GS600	 [PSU]
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	 [RAM]
Corsair Carbide 200R	 [CASE]
M5A97 EVO R2.0      [MOBO]


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

For how much are you getting HD 7850 ??


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

around 15K BTW I will go to Nehru Place tomorrow or the day after and once i buy, i will update it with quoted prices.


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 11, 2013)

I know its late to post but yes i did bought amd 8350 twenty days ago for 11333rs from flipkart. Nd asus m5a97 evo r2.0 for 7600rs locally


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

FK quote 12070 for fx 8350 right now.  how come u got it *CHEAP*?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

If GTX 660 is available at similar price point yhen get that one. It does have better gaming performance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If GTX 660 is available at similar price point yhen get that one. It does have better gaming performance.



Found it...  GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 11, 2013)

ico said:


> It runs cooler than Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge.



Really? 8350 runs cooler than 3570K? is the stock cooler enough  for 8350, if you dont oc the rig or oc it a little say 1-2 years later??

@OP congratulations on new rig.. I am thinking of going for same config for a friend.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Really? 8350 runs cooler than 3570K?
> 
> @OP congratulations on new rig.. I am thinking of going for same config for a friend.



Yup .. ppl hav misconception that higher TDP means greater heat but rate of flow of heat is completely different matter...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 11, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yup .. ppl hav misconception that higher TDP means greater heat but rate of flow of heat is completely different matter...



Thank you for clarifying...
I was worried  bout the heat factor of 8350 after reading the veiws of overclockers.net on 3570k vs 8350 out of box performance.. without any overclock..

amd fx 8350 or intel i5 3570k?


----------



## sksundram (Jul 11, 2013)

read and found that  GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD is * BETTER* than HD 7850 (and also cheaper!!)

So, Build Updated:

amd fx 8350	 [CPU]
Corsair GS600	 [PSU]
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	 [RAM]
Corsair Carbide 200R	 [CASE]
M5A97 EVO R2.0 [MOBO]
GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD [GPU]

thanks Bhargav...it's a nice build..you should get one... Don't you think you mistyped your name ( should be Bhargav SINHA not SIMHA)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 12, 2013)

Great build ....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> should be Bhargav SINHA not SIMHA)



It's like that in south I guess..


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> FK quote 12070 for fx 8350 right now.  how come u got it *CHEAP*?



Well now the rate has changed 20 days ago it was 11370 .. Nd 10 min later after i ordered the fx8350 rate was gone upto 12370rs but flipkart was giving discount of  10% aswell to that price


----------



## sksundram (Jul 12, 2013)

lucky u...anyway i know Nehru place's gonna beat FK in price department


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Thank you for clarifying...
> I was worried  bout the heat factor of 8350 after reading the veiws of overclockers.net on 3570k vs 8350 out of box performance.. without any overclock..
> 
> amd fx 8350 or intel i5 3570k?



Well my 8350 wont go up 48c in normal usage.. But when i render nd push all the cores to 100% usage temp does goes upto 67c....


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> lucky u...anyway i know Nehru place's gonna beat FK in price department



Yeah i wish i could buy from there locally.. :thumbup:


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2013)

Very well balanced build. After so many debates and fights I am really happy to see that you are able to fetch the best of the suggestions.

Regarding AMD Fx series, my previous built was FX 8150 and now using a FX 8350 and with both of 'em I have tried overclocking with the stock cooler. AMD FX 8 CORE stock coolers are of very good build quality and comes to two three copper heat pipe and perform really well.
The temperature at idle will be around 24 to 28 degree C and at full load with all the 8 cores at 95%+ load, it will be around 62 to 65 degree C. 
For gaming this condition will never occur and only comes while doing some multithreaded intensive applications like video encoding using handbrake.
Now if you can create some custom aggressive fan ptofiles using the asus ai suite which comes with the Motherboard, the temp will be even lower.  Using these kind of profile, I was able to run mine at 4.2 stable at full load uding the stock cooler.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> two three copper heat pipe



How may heatpipes??


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 12, 2013)

^ Actualy 4 but the size of the cooler is small but best stock cooler


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh...

*forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34611711&postcount=33

Like these??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> read and found that  GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD is * BETTER* than HD 7850 (and also cheaper!!)
> 
> So, Build Updated:
> 
> ...




Haha.. I sure didnt mistype, may be grandpa did when he was deciding my name... And yes its Simha in Andhra pradesh.. Singa in TN... and Sinha in North.
OT: BTW how did Singapore get its name?


----------



## sksundram (Jul 12, 2013)

hmmm...that's news to me.. (coz so many *Singa*s *Po*u*re*d in there, hence Singapore....just my thought, he he)


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2013)

No one handles service for Gigabyte cards except for the seller. So avoid them completely.



Bhargav Simha said:


> Really? 8350 runs cooler than 3570K? is the stock cooler enough  for 8350, if you dont oc the rig or oc it a little say 1-2 years later??


yup.

Sandy Bridge on stock cooler will heat 85 degrees @ full load easily in Delhi's summer. Heck, it was hitting 80 for me in winter when I had the stock cooler. (Intel's rubbish stock cooler doesn't help either)

Ivy Bridge has seen a great decrease in die size (32 nm ---> 22 nm lithography) but not seen a proportionate decrease in TDP. Because of very small die size it has less heat flux so it runs hotter than Sandy Bridge. On stock frequencies difference isn't observable, but when overclocked Ivy Bridge is much hotter.

FX-8350 in comparison has 125w TDP but also bigger die size, so good heat flux and hence it runs cooler than both of them despite of the fact that it consumes more power when on full load.


----------

